

StarterWeb MVP – A Modern Web App Starter Template - SocialMaged
http://www.emadibrahim.com/2012/11/01/starterweb-mvp-a-modern-web-app-starter-template/

======
eibrahim
creator here... let me know if you have any questions or suggestions here or
on twitter @eibrahim

Thanks.

